#ubuntu-us-ar 2011-11-09
<kwadroke> I miss anything?
<kwadroke> I'm guessing not
<module000> you miseed it all
<module000> there was a furious 10 minutes of chat; life, the universe, and everything - was deduced
<kwadroke> figured as much :)
<module000> slow night though ;]
<module000> kwadroke: did you take rhce on rhel6 yet?
<module000> was going over prep guide for it and wondering how it stacked up to the rhel5 test, work is bugging me to renew early
<kwadroke> no I haven't
<kwadroke> work hasn't offered to pay for it yet
<module000> i think my work is only offering because the end of the year budget doesn't have enough junk,b ut i'll take what i can get i suppose
<kwadroke> I'm hoping work will do something soon so I can get mine
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-11-06
<module000> i'm still trying to find a php/javascript programmer for a north little rock AR job if anyone here is interested
#ubuntu-us-ar 2012-11-07
<TommyT> Maybe we should try a Chat Day for folks who can't be online at 9:30pm
#ubuntu-us-ar 2014-11-04
<TommyT> anyone here this AM?
#ubuntu-us-ar 2014-11-07
<TommyT> JonathanD: are you at the keyboard?
<TommyT> Just in case you see this later, I was just polling.
<TommyT> I see your name connected to the channel when I look.
<TommyT> I will try to look at the logs later. (I rarely leave irc connected.)
<TommyT> Let me know i f you have thoughts about the channel
<TommyT> actually you can probably contact me via launchpad
<TommyT> I'm tommy-trussell on launchpad
<TommyT> or via the forums.
<TommyT> we have a place in the forums, and an email list, and a loco group in launchpad
<TommyT> courtesy Ubuntu
<JonathanD> TommyT: hi
<TommyT> howdy
<TommyT> Do you leave ubuntu-us-ar open pretty much all the time?
<TommyT> I rarely do. I was considering whether I might set up a bot to follow the channel
<TommyT> JonathanD: Let me know if you have any suggestions or thoughts on ubuntu-us-ar
<JonathanD> TommyT: I don't close channels I'm in.
<JonathanD> TommyT: I mean, unless I'm leaving them for good.
<TommyT> JonathanD: Thanks.
#ubuntu-us-ar 2016-11-07
<zxfJGSL> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3EsJLNGVJ7E & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/15893, https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/23561, http://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-election-foundation-idUSKBN12Z2SL & https://wikileaks.org/podesta-emails/emailid/3774 (ctrl+f qatar) - please don't let these be buried
